# Just weathered DPM Kitt Transfer. Feedback please



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I just finished weathering my DPM Kitt Transfer. The building is not planted on the layout yet as I still have to install the lighting and will not have time to do that for at least a week due to work. This is the first building that I have weathered. It is a trackside building so the back of it is quite dirty. There is also a loading dock that goes between it and the track but it is not in place yet. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## maddmax (Apr 22, 2013)

<<< Noob.... So how did you weather it? what was used?


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks good nice job


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Heck, looks good to me, very nice job


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

You should be proud you did a very nice job..:thumbsup:.
What did you use airbrush,weathering chalks?? Details please


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I painted the building with acrylics through an airbrush. The weathering was done using Stoney Mountain weathering powders and I sealed it with a coat of dullcoat.

http://www.shop.stoneymountaincc.com/SMC-903-18-SELECTION-WEATHERING-KIT-SMC-903.htm


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice job of weathering.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Mate, that is terrible. A half assed job like this, it doesn't even deserve to belong on your layout. 

Tell you what, as a personal favour, I'll let you send it to me, I'll put up with it on my layout... and you can try again :sly:

Nah just kidding, its actually pretty awesome :thumbsup:. I especially like the realistic weathering style under the window sills.
I've got a few (plain ) DPM kits coming my way, so I will definitely be trying to emulate this look :thumbsup:


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Broox, I should probably send you my bank account number too so that I can't afford to make any more monstrosities like this one. But on a serious note, thanks for compliment. I used a cheap set 5 brushes of different sizes to do the weathering. I found it pretty easy to do with those. The Stoney Mountain powders came with a little flier and I gathered some other info from reading online. Overall it was very easy. Here is a pic of an HO hopper I did with the same powders and dullcoat. The car body was done with powders and the trucks with acrylic paint.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, that looks cool too :thumbsup:

nice skills!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Much better then I could ever do!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks good. do you have "glass" in the windows?


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

It does not have glass in it right now. I do have some to put in but I have been out of town all weekend on business and will be adding it in the next couple of days. At that time, I will also be adding LED lighting in the building.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Look at the stacks in the first picture you posted.

It looks like smoke pouring out of the stacks. 
Add some wisps of cotton coming out of them. :thumbsup:


----------

